# pressure cooker wine



## Grod (Sep 19, 2017)

over the past few day i have been collecting figs. I picked them as ripe as possible then let them sit inside for one more night until they were just holding up. I then froze them and thawed them. 
i blended 4.4#s with 1750 ml water 1 pound of sugar and 3/4 tsp pectic enzyme. 
I loaded everything into 8 quart ball jars and pressure cooked them for 15 mins at 10 psi. Let cool and loaded into a sterilized(pbw/sani) 1 gallon jug.
it got a packet of montrechet. with a gravity of 1.067.
i made it low abv on purpose because in the end i will do a method "we dont talk about" around here to double my abv.
has anyone ever heard of wine in a pressure cooker before? anyone foresee any problems? should i add acid blend or tanins to this? non of the fig recipes i found called for it.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 19, 2017)

What type of metal is the pressure cooker made of? 

Unless it's stainless steel I would not recommend it. The potential for chemicals reacting with metals as well as off tastes is not worth the trouble.


----------



## Grod (Sep 19, 2017)

it is stainless steel. its an All American.But i didn't cook the figs directly in the vessel i put the mix in glass quart jars with loose lids. no chemicals added.
i ended up doing this because i dont have any campdem tablets or anything to sterilize the fruit. So i just sterilized it one of the the ways fruit is processed when it not alcoholic.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 19, 2017)

Does it really matter since you are going to ______ it? 
The flavor will be very overwhelmed by ABV.


----------



## Grod (Sep 19, 2017)

i hope not the reason im doing that is to collect as much fruit flavor as possible. its will be about 17% abv when im done but i will also be squeezing 4.4 pounds of fruit into less then half a gallon.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 19, 2017)

If your process strips all the flavor away you won't have much left other than color. 

Suggest you investigate more before you launch down that path. Find support on a board intended for your actual goal. 

Most of us making wine are interested in steps to preserve the flavors and aroma of the fruit. The process you are going to use will blow all that away.


----------



## Grod (Sep 20, 2017)

no it wont... i think your confused. im talking about the cold version of what your thinking. it keeps all the flavor/color.


----------



## Arne (Sep 20, 2017)

Guess one of the ways to tell if you have a lot of flavor after cooking is to taste it. Might give you a little idea of what it is going to be after fermenting. You want 17 abv. why not just step feed it? Should be able to get at least pretty close to that. Arne.


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 20, 2017)

You could use alcotec turbo yeast, it will go to 20%abv easily, ive heard people getting it to 24% step feeding.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 20, 2017)

Grod said:


> no it wont... i think your confused. im talking about the cold version of what your thinking. it keeps all the flavor/color.



Regardless - This is all a NON-APPROVED forum subject. It amounts to distilling in one form or another and that's not what this forum is for. Enough time spent on this, moving on to forum topics. As the song line goes "I've got better things to do." Just don't let the feds figure out what you are doing.


----------



## Grod (Sep 20, 2017)

correct, i was was more curious to hear what people had to say about using a pressure cooker to sterilize Vs. chemical additions. what im going to do with it later needs no further discussion. although its not distilling its "cold extraction" and it 100% legal and done with ice beers all of the time


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 20, 2017)

Grod said:


> correct, i was was more curious to hear what people had to say about using a pressure cooker to sterilize Vs. chemical additions. what im going to do with it later needs no further discussion. although its not distilling its "cold extraction" and it 100% legal and done with ice beers all of the time



Grod, please knock it off. It is legal in the US to freeze concentrate *beer* a _de minimis_ amount (0.5%). https://www.ttb.gov/rulings/94-3.htm

It is NOT legal to freeze-concentrate wine, etc.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 20, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> It is NOT legal to freeze-concentrate wine, etc.



*Great link. Think that pretty much covers the issue*. 

Now back to making wine. And it's about time to rack my 3 gallon peach batch & couple of my smaller batches. Also picked up some pasteurized but no-additive Apple Cider the other day to blend with my own apples for a couple more gallons of Apple wine.


----------



## Grod (Sep 21, 2017)

You guys are the ones hijacking my thread... stop talking about that one small detail about what will happen at the end, it can be omitted and not change the subject. Can we not talk about your peach cider in my thread unless you brewed it in a pressure cooker?can we talk about wine in a pressure cooker?No one has anything to say about that?completely normal...


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 24, 2017)

Grod said:


> You guys are the ones hijacking my thread... stop talking about that one small detail about what will happen at the end, it can be omitted and not change the subject. Can we not talk about your peach cider in my thread unless you brewed it in a pressure cooker?can we talk about wine in a pressure cooker?No one has anything to say about that?completely normal...



Well, it's not really "pressure cooker wine." You assembled your must, canned it, then dumped it back into a carboy. You could accomplish the same thing by pouring boiling water over everything or even using a preferment dose of KMS. 

I made fig wine last year, 6#/gallon, 1/2tsp tannin. It took 2tsp of citric/tartaric to get the pH from 6.06 to 3.64. It was decent at bottling but the first bottle was super foul and nasty, almost feculent. I'll leave the rest for few months but if no better at that time - down the drain.


----------

